# Debbie Thornberry has an Eliza fetish



## rockclock (Dec 6, 2011)

She is obsessed with picking on Eliza, she has to drink Eliza's pee just to say the word squirt, she eats her shit just to do rude things to Eliza. She even stalks Eliza on some episodes.

Debbie Thornberry is a disgusting character that has no life she is comparable to Chris Chan.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 6, 2011)

Debbie is such a disgusting slob.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2011)

Boy this sure is random.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought this was a thread about Tonberry. Like a Final Fantasy movie based on the green little monster.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 7, 2011)

If those are the two tarts in question, direct me to the piss drinking and shit eating in 5 seconds or you're getting a dose of neg. 

FFS


----------



## rockclock (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm talking about how sick Debbie is from the cartoon Wild Thornberries.
As said before Debbie is obsessed with picking on Eliza, she has to drink Eliza's pee just to say the word squirt, she eats her shit just to do rude things to Eliza. Debbie even stalks Eliza on some episodes of the show.


----------



## Jena (Dec 7, 2011)

What is this I don't even


----------



## rockclock (Dec 7, 2011)

Debbie is a filthy horror she has the most disgusting Eliza fetish.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 7, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------

